# Direct Port Injection



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok so im going to be running a Z engineering supercharger with this baby
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
so i want to run some wai in a similar setup as this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3651426
Im running c2s software for 30lb injectors its 3bar fpr, and i believe its the 11lbs pulley for boost. Theyll start building my intake real soon so i just want to be prepared with the wai setup ill be running in mind. Theyll also install the drilled bungs in it.
Thanx in advance scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Direct Port Injection (punkstalicious)*

Okey dokey, first of all why do you want to run direct port WAI versus doing it otherwise? Btw, is your engine intercooled or not?


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

I want direct port because since its going to be a sri manifold with built in air water intercooler. So i was thinking direct port and a throttle body spacer with a nozzle too. yeah its a 2.0 golf


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (punkstalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkstalicious* »_I want direct port because since its going to be a sri manifold with built in air water intercooler. So i was thinking direct port and a throttle body spacer with a nozzle too. yeah its a 2.0 golf

You absolutely will not benefit from TB and direct port together. You should do one OR the other. If you go direct port, then I'd use some teeny guys in each runner @150psi or slightly more. Alternatively, if you go with the single TB mounted nozzle, then I'd do a 175cc @150psi.
With nozzles just inchess from the combustion chambers, it is imperative that you use a top-quality load-based controller. Tuning will be more sensitive than if you spray from farther away. However, the octane boost will be absolutely stellar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

cool so what size nozzles would u recommend for the direct port? the smallest ones?? what else would be needed?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (punkstalicious)*

You'll need nozzles that are even smaller than what I've got listed on my website. Additionally, you'll need a bunch of t-fittings, nozzle holders, and some weld-on bungs, and a WAI kit, of course. Do you still have a MAF sensor? Secondly, when do you expect to make your kit investment?


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah my car uses the maf sensor.
im looking at actually purchasing everything wai related in the middle of september. this will be after i get my car running with the sri setup. right now im making sure this setup will work so they can weld the bungs on. meanwhile i was planning on plugging the bung holes with screws. what size will the smallest nozzle be? so ill let them know what size hole to drill in the bung
thanx again Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (punkstalicious)*

All the nozzles -regardless of flow rate -use a 1/8" NPT thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (punkstalicious)*

isnt an awic and wmi a little overkill for a supercharged application?


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

higher octane and lower temps cant hurt....


----------

